# How to: CPU and GPU usage along with FPS in-game



## Aregvan

Yeah I have been using HWinfo, and it's such an easy tool, and has everything!

Good article, clean, and to the point!

Repd


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aregvan*
> 
> Yeah I have been using HWinfo, and it's such an easy tool, and has everything!
> Good article, clean, and to the point!
> Repd


I fully agree, it's a great program!

Thanks!


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> I fully agree, it's a great program!
> Thanks!


You are welcome!









But I still wonder, why nobody has responded here!


----------



## tpi2007

I wonder that too lol!

I haven't publicized it much though, maybe in around three threads when it could help the OP.

Perhaps everybody has Task Manager running in a second monitor lol, I don't know. But even if they do it's very useful to have all the info available in the same place. You can see the bottlenecks happening in real time while you game and start making sense of when and why your fps drops.

For example, in Crysis I hit a CPU bottleneck on the first two cores when there are too many enemies in the vicinity (A.I. intensive), it's interesting to start establishing patterns and understand the game engine's limitations.


----------



## grunion

I made a thread awhile back, not much interest.


----------



## tpi2007

I went to the Source you quote in your post and not even there seems to be much interest, 17 posts total. Go figure. There is actually someone there saying that while running Afterburner you don't have FPS on-screen, which I figured out how to solve







, which basically involves not running Afterburner at all but launching RTSS (Rivatuner OSD Statistics Server) on its own and supplying the HWiNFO values directly - including the GPU values that Afterburner normally supplies to RTSS. You really don't need Afterburner unless you are overclocking the GPU. If you are and you need to use Afterburner you'll have to use FRAPS to get FPS on-screen.


----------



## grunion

FPS worked fine for me, so idk what that's about.


----------



## rafety58

I have asked on the forums, a while back if this was possible and nobody had a solution. Thanks for the post OP +rep


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafety58*
> 
> I have asked on the forums, a while back if this was possible and nobody had a solution. Thanks for the post OP +rep


Thanks! I'm glad I can help!


----------



## Accuracy158

Actually this is new to me +rep... I knew there were programs for doing it but I quick google search didn't help me much.


----------



## Mumak

Hi guys, I'm the author of HWiNFO and recently I came across this thread. So I decided to join this forum to help people with HWiNFO and listen to their thoughts. Do you think there would be interest if I'd open a HWiNFO thread here ?


----------



## 2thAche

Best way to log everything during game/app sessions is Aida64 (formerly Everest).

It can log everything from temps to speeds/multipliers, RAM use, Vid Ram use etc. etc.


----------



## Aregvan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm the author of HWiNFO and recently I came across this thread. So I decided to join this forum to help people with HWiNFO and listen to their thoughts. Do you think there would be interest if I'd open a HWiNFO thread here ?


Thanks for such an awesome software!









I would be interested.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accuracy158*
> 
> Actually this is new to me +rep... I knew there were programs for doing it but I quick google search didn't help me much.


Thanks!









Yeah, I created this thread because I couldn't find information on how to do this readily available either. Someone told me a few months ago (thanks to whoever it was, I can't remember where it was) about HWiNFO and then I went I learned how to use it to get the results I wanted.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm the author of HWiNFO and recently I came across this thread. So I decided to join this forum to help people with HWiNFO and listen to their thoughts. Do you think there would be interest if I'd open a HWiNFO thread here ?


Hi Mumak, welcome to OCN! And, of course, congratulations and many thanks for the fine piece of software you created! It would be very interesting if you could come around and see what people are saying about it, definitely. I created this thread around two weeks ago and have been telling people about it whenever it can help, so it can get interesting when more people start using it and providing feedback.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Best way to log everything during game/app sessions is Aida64 (formerly Everest).
> It can log everything from temps to speeds/multipliers, RAM use, Vid Ram use etc. etc.


I've never used AIDA64 so I can't comment on that. Then again, I've never paid the $39.95 they ask for the least expensive edition.

HWiNFO, on the other hand, is Freeware, so kudos to Mumak!


----------



## Erick

That is great, when i get home will test, i hate having to alt tab to check cpu usage & temp


----------



## Smo

Cheers for the share dude!


----------



## Mumak

Thanks guys.
I have created 2 new threads:
- New member intro: http://www.overclock.net/t/1235665/hey
- HWiNFO/32/64 Discussion: http://www.overclock.net/t/1235672/hwinfo-32-64-thread
Feel free to join there.


----------



## Nowyn

Gonna replace my aging version of RivaTuner with this combo for all the monitoring needs.

Thanks for the guide.


----------



## Phantom_Dave

G15 LCD screen.









But this is good if you don't have a keyboard like that.


----------



## BritishBob

Must rember this... MSI is good and all but not knowing my cpu is annoying. Ty.


----------



## eugenekrabs

This is awsome


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> I've never used AIDA64 so I can't comment on that. Then again, I've never paid the $39.95 they ask for the least expensive edition.
> HWiNFO, on the other hand, is Freeware, so kudos to Mumak!


It's the most useful tool I've ever found. $40 is less than a new game, and I've been using this prog for years (since it was Everest). How many games do you play for years? It's less than I'd spend on dinner for two, a tank of gas or a concert or sports ticket. I've used it on countless machines and can't imagine overclocking without it.

$40 was worth every penny.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Must rember this... MSI is good and all but not knowing my cpu is annoying. Ty.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eugenekrabs*
> 
> This is awsome


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> It's the most useful tool I've ever found. $40 is less than a new game, and I've been using this prog for years (since it was Everest). How many games do you play for years? It's less than I'd spend on dinner for two, a tank of gas or a concert or sports ticket. I've used it on countless machines and can't imagine overclocking without it.
> $40 was worth every penny.


What about HWiNFO ? Have you tried it ? What do you think of it compared to AIDA64 ?


----------



## moonbogg

Hi,

i7 2600K HT on @ 4.3 all cores
gtx 670 SLI
8 gigs ram @ 1866
P8P67 mobo

I have GPU usage issues as well. I installed the monitoring software and here is my observations.

Map: Strike at Karkand

CPU usage across the board (all 8 threads) was between 40-70%, usually around 50-60% on all 8.

GPU usage for each GPU was about 50-60%

Framerate, 58-70FPS

This leads me to think that our issue is with this game and not out hardware. I had these same GPU usage problems with BFBC2 and gtx 570 SLI. It was the same thing, low GPU usage despite having a blazing fast CPU. So there you have it. I am sadened by this very much as I was hoping these problems would have been fixed with the gtx 600 series, but I was wrong. They are still here and it seems we can't do anything to fix it. The problem seems to be with BF3 simply sucking ass at utilizing multiple GPU setups. If anyone has found a solution to this or a way to improve it, please do share.


----------



## Hellsrage

Thanks for making this. I do have a question *noob incoming* GPU Utilization monitors the load on the GPU correct?

Main reason I'm getting this is because I just got Arma 2 and it's wrecking my system specifically multiplayer but I hear that has to do with the coding so yeah. But either way this is very useful in game always nice to know you can see whats going on in game!


----------



## eugenekrabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellsrage*
> 
> Thanks for making this. I do have a question *noob incoming* GPU Utilization monitors the load on the GPU correct?


Yep


----------



## Yukss

nice guide... i used this way

msi afterburner on the screen showing gpu usage, core/shaders/memory usage, temps, and for the cpu usage i use coretemp display in my logitech g15 , i see the 4 cores usage.. ezepezze..


----------



## Arni90

While it certainly is nice to monitor CPU usage, it's ultimately useless to determine bottlenecks as windows likes to assign processor load across several cores and Amdahl's Law and Hyperthreading makes things even more complicated. Short story, CPU usage is useless to determine processor bottlenecks unless you're running a single core without hyperthreading.

GPU Usage, on the other hand, is a lot more informative as a non-99% usage indicates a PCIe/CPU-bottleneck (which with todays CPUs means the same thing: swap processor for better performance.)


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arni90*
> 
> While it certainly is nice to monitor CPU usage, it's ultimately useless to determine bottlenecks as windows likes to assign processor load across several cores and Amdahl's Law and Hyperthreading makes things even more complicated. *Short story, CPU usage is useless to determine processor bottlenecks unless you're running a single core without hyperthreading.*
> GPU Usage, on the other hand, is a lot more informative as a non-99% usage indicates a PCIe/CPU-bottleneck (which with todays CPUs means the same thing: swap processor for better performance.)


1000x THIS. Man I wish I didn't have to explain this over and over to people on these boards









However, the TOTAL cpu usage % can be somewhat useful if you know for certain how many cores a game is coded for. I.E. if you have 4 cores, and you know the game is coded for only 2, and you see usage pegged at 50% total on a quad-core ... it's pretty well indicative that there could be CPU BN going on. However the converse is not necessarily true ... can't rule out a CPU BN just cause you're not at 50%, IOW.

Also I should point out there's other bottlenecks that can cause <99% usage aside from CPU/PCIe. Could also be a lack of system RAM, for example. Additionally, the BN can even be internal to the card itself, such as by over-saturation of memory subsystem bandwidth, or vram capacity being tapped out, in the particular gaming scenario at hand. And driver or game bugs can also cause it ... through various mechanisms like causing excessive texture swapping or causing a lot of cache misses to occur


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> 1000x THIS. Man I wish I didn't have to explain this over and over to people on these boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, the TOTAL cpu usage % can be somewhat useful if you know for certain how many cores a game is coded for. I.E. if you have 4 cores, and you know the game is coded for only 2, and you see usage pegged at 50% total on a quad-core ... it's pretty well indicative that there could be CPU BN going on. However the converse is not necessarily true ... can't rule out a CPU BN just cause you're not at 50%, IOW.
> Also I should point out there's other bottlenecks that can cause <99% usage aside from CPU/PCIe. Could also be a lack of system RAM, for example. Additionally, the BN can even be internal to the card itself, such as by over-saturation of memory subsystem bandwidth, or vram capacity being tapped out, in the particular gaming scenario at hand. And driver or game bugs can also cause it ... through various mechanisms like causing excessive texture swapping or causing a lot of cache misses to occur


^This. You need to see per-core (Aida64) useage and interpret your data, and you can identify CPU bottlenecks.


----------



## eugenekrabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> ^This. You need to see per-core (Aida64) useage and interpret your data, and you can identify CPU bottlenecks.


It shows usage per core?

lol


----------



## Arni90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> ^This. You need to see per-core (Aida64) useage and interpret your data, and you can identify CPU bottlenecks.


No, that doesn't work. Even though a program creates several threads and windows assigns them to different cores, a lot of those threads will be interdependent. Thus, even though no single core will look like it's hit it's maximum load, you'll still hit single-thread performance limits. Every program measuring CPU load is 100% useless for determining bottlenecks.

Heck, I just wrote a C++ program counting from 0 to 1000 for 1 000 000 times, even such a simple program won't load a single core 100%


----------



## Mumak

In preemptive multitasking OSes (like NT and later is), it should be enough to write a busy-loop and give it a very high priority. That will result in reporting CPU/core load of 100%. That means the core has work to do, BUT it doesn't mean that all the CPU/core resources are really used to 100%. There will still be execution units unused. So it's a kind of workload to keep the execution unit busy, which will result in higher power consumption and temperature. However, it's possible to write a specially crafted code (per a particular CPU design) which will result in much higher CPU resource utilization and that can bring the CPU to it's power limits (TDP). Such type of workload is called TDP-workload and is usually used by system designers to check thermal design. Usual applications never achieve such high level of workload/power.


----------



## Amdkillsintel

This makes it alot easier for me, instead of having to use a different monitor, I can just display things like Fraps does.


----------



## Moridin

Would you be able to use the msi afterburner and HWinfo to display CPU core temps as well in game? Also GPU temp instead of load? Or would displaying load and temps be possible along with FPS? (Not sure if this would be good though, wouldn't it take up a bunch of the screen?)

I have an EVGA GPU, am I still able to use msi's program or is there an EVGA equivalent to this?

One last thing, would you be able to change the color of the text to red for example?


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> Would you be able to use the msi afterburner and HWinfo to display CPU core temps as well in game? Also GPU temp instead of load? Or would displaying load and temps be possible along with FPS? (Not sure if this would be good though, wouldn't it take up a bunch of the screen?)
> I have an EVGA GPU, am I still able to use msi's program or is there an EVGA equivalent to this?
> One last thing, would you be able to change the color of the text to red for example?


Yes to everything (I think), you can get any sensor/load/clock/temp value from HWInfo (or Aida64) and change the color in the OSD's control panel. It works with any recent GPU.


----------



## Newwt

just set this up per OP, but its not showing the core usage in the onscreen display. shows GPU stats but not CPU. any help?

got it work, but how do I change the order it displays, I need my cores at the top of the screen instead of the 4th row down.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Hmm, I have had this setup for a bit but I had to disable HWinfo because I couldn't get FPS to work. Now I see you put a workaround. Although, is it possible to get it to work with Afterburner running as well? I use it for setting clocks/voltage and a custom fan profile, so if it is disabled I don't think the OC will be set...

Maybe Mumak has an idea? Or if he could add an FPS reader into the tool itself, that would be epic







I think it is about the only thing missing, every other stat can be pulled from his tool.


----------



## Moridin

So would using these programs (Riva OSD, HWinfo) to display info actually decrease performance FPS wise? I wanted to display temps and loads along with FPS for my CPU and GPU, would my FPS take a hit by displaying all of this? Can anyone confirm?

I have an EVGA GTX 570 if that makes a difference, and an i7 2600K.


----------



## Mumak

In HWiNFO Sensors -> Configure you can change the line number at which the value will be displayed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> just set this up per OP, but its not showing the core usage in the onscreen display. shows GPU stats but not CPU. any help?
> got it work, but how do I change the order it displays, I need my cores at the top of the screen instead of the 4th row down.


----------



## Mumak

There should be no problem running it with Afterburner and FPS will be displayed by the "On-Screen Display Server" when enabled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hmm, I have had this setup for a bit but I had to disable HWinfo because I couldn't get FPS to work. Now I see you put a workaround. Although, is it possible to get it to work with Afterburner running as well? I use it for setting clocks/voltage and a custom fan profile, so if it is disabled I don't think the OC will be set...
> Maybe Mumak has an idea? Or if he could add an FPS reader into the tool itself, that would be epic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is about the only thing missing, every other stat can be pulled from his tool.


----------



## Mumak

There are some sensors that might cause a performance degradation, especially the "EC" sensors and some SMART. I advise to first try HWiNFO sensors and watch the system load. If you see any issues, then disable particular sensors to determine which ones are causing it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> So would using these programs (Riva OSD, HWinfo) to display info actually decrease performance FPS wise? I wanted to display temps and loads along with FPS for my CPU and GPU, would my FPS take a hit by displaying all of this? Can anyone confirm?
> I have an EVGA GTX 570 if that makes a difference, and an i7 2600K.


----------



## Moridin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> There are some sensors that might cause a performance degradation, especially the "EC" sensors and some SMART. I advise to first try HWiNFO sensors and watch the system load. If you see any issues, then disable particular sensors to determine which ones are causing it.


I don't exactly know what EC sensors are, or SMART ones but i'm just looking to display temps, load, and FPS basically.

What do you mean by try HWinfo sensors first? I thought Riva OSD ran off the HWinfo sensors to display the info on the screen?


----------



## Mumak

"EC" sensors are types of sensors displayed in the sensor list in HWiNFO, some examples are: "DELL EC", "ASUS EC", etc.

HWiNFO reads sensor data and "pushes" them to the OSD Server.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> I don't exactly know what EC sensors are, or SMART ones but i'm just looking to display temps, load, and FPS basically.
> What do you mean by try HWinfo sensors first? I thought Riva OSD ran off the HWinfo sensors to display the info on the screen?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> There are some sensors that might cause a performance degradation, especially the "EC" sensors and some SMART. I advise to first try HWiNFO sensors and watch the system load. If you see any issues, then disable particular sensors to determine which ones are causing it.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't exactly know what EC sensors are, or SMART ones but i'm just looking to display temps, load, and FPS basically.
> 
> What do you mean by try HWinfo sensors first? I thought Riva OSD ran off the HWinfo sensors to display the info on the screen?
Click to expand...

The SMART comes from the hard drives, so constantly checking the "health" of the drives may put a small load on them and decrease performance slightly and unnecessarily. At least that was pretty much what I had read last time I was at the HWinfo forums.

Basically it should be an unnoticeable impact on performance to read most of the sensors.

@Mumak,

Hmm so FPS counter should actually work with Afterburner and the RTSS server running? It didn't seem to when I was setting it up before. It was more like an either or scenario. I couldn't pull any data setup in Afterburner, after I had configured and run HWinfo. Not sure if it was a "line" issue or maybe something else. I'm fairly certain I had it set up right in Afterburner itself. Might need to check it again and/or update to another version of AB.


----------



## Mumak

Regarding SMART - that's true, but there's another aspect. When HWiNFO asks the drive for its temperature via its controller's driver, the driver might perform several operations depending on how it's written. So some drivers might add even more performance drops to the entire system. For example, certain versions of Intel RST drivers were know to cause considerable performance impact when asking them for the SMART status.

Yes, the FPS counter is provided by the RTSS itself when enabled. If you don't see this counter then it might be a line issue. To explain this better - HWiNFO just publishes data into a certain slot for RTSS. The FPS counter is in a different slot and this entire information is then displayed by the RTSS. Maybe try to upgrade to the latest version of RTSS or try different line settings in HWiNFO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> The SMART comes from the hard drives, so constantly checking the "health" of the drives may put a small load on them and decrease performance slightly and unnecessarily. At least that was pretty much what I had read last time I was at the HWinfo forums.
> Basically it should be an unnoticeable impact on performance to read most of the sensors.
> @Mumak,
> Hmm so FPS counter should actually work with Afterburner and the RTSS server running? It didn't seem to when I was setting it up before. It was more like an either or scenario. I couldn't pull any data setup in Afterburner, after I had configured and run HWinfo. Not sure if it was a "line" issue or maybe something else. I'm fairly certain I had it set up right in Afterburner itself. Might need to check it again and/or update to another version of AB.


----------



## Moridin

I don't mean to bump this thread again, but I didn't want to make a whole new thread about this.

I think I might shake a stick at overclocking my GPU using MSI Afterburner. Going to be my first GPU overclock ever, on my first PC build so I still have no idea how this is going to go.

There's no way I can run MSI Afterburner and use RivaTuner OSD to display temps, load, and FPS in games? I was told MSI Afterburner was needed for the overclock on the GPU to be enabled, and i'd like to see more than just FPS that FRAPS provides.


----------



## darkreize

Wow thanks. This is a lot of help.


----------



## PowerK

I've had some weird problems with HWiNFO64.

I had sound skipping (best I can describe) issues. This problem only occurs when I have HWiNFO64 monitoring app (Vcore, cpu, gpu temps 12v rails etc) running in the background. This sound skipping problem is very very noticeable when I listen to mp3 while HWiNFO64 running in the background. It seems like there's some conflict between temp/voltage monitoring sensor on the board and Realtek 898 chip.

I've tried several different versions of HWiNFO64 since May until now.
I've tried difference BIOS for Fatal1ty Z77 Professional board (v1.00, 1.10, 1.20 and 1.30 BIOS)

My other PC with P67 Gigabyte board doesn't exhibit this problem.

I've found out recently that the cause of this sound skipping problem is S.M.A.R.T. reading in HWiNFO64 (AIDA64 reads and causes no problem)

HWiNFO64 -> Configure -> Settings -> under Safety tab
There are 3 options for IDE Drive Scan
- Safe Mode (default)
- Low-level IO Access
- Disable Drive Scan

That option is responsible for SSD/HDD temp monitoring (S.M.A.R.T.)

Once I selected "Disable Drive Scan", the sound skipping problem was completely gone. (Since I disabled it, I no longer get temp monitoring value for my SSD/HDD). Not a big deal. But this is a work around rather than a solution.

So... it seems like there was a conflict there.

My storage configuration is..
Samsung 830 Series 128GB SSD (Windows 7 boot)
2 x Seagate 1TB Barracuda ST1000DM003 in RAID-0
1 x Seagate 1TB Barracuda ST1000DM003 (for data)
They're all connected to Intel SATA ports. (ASMedia SATA ports are disabled in BIOS)
(I don't have any ODD).


----------



## Mumak

I'm glad that you found a solution. If such issues happen, you can try to disable reading of sensor values (or entire sensors) one by one until you find the one which is causing it.
So in this case, the storage controller's driver is causing this problem (because HWiNFO only reads the values from it). Sometimes a driver update (RST in this case) can help.
Maybe you don't notice this in AIDA64, because it uses a much larger polling interval for S.M.A.R.T. values (20 seconds default), whereas HWiNFO uses 2 seconds by default.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> I've had some weird problems with HWiNFO64.
> I had sound skipping (best I can describe) issues. This problem only occurs when I have HWiNFO64 monitoring app (Vcore, cpu, gpu temps 12v rails etc) running in the background. This sound skipping problem is very very noticeable when I listen to mp3 while HWiNFO64 running in the background. It seems like there's some conflict between temp/voltage monitoring sensor on the board and Realtek 898 chip.
> I've tried several different versions of HWiNFO64 since May until now.
> I've tried difference BIOS for Fatal1ty Z77 Professional board (v1.00, 1.10, 1.20 and 1.30 BIOS)
> My other PC with P67 Gigabyte board doesn't exhibit this problem.
> I've found out recently that the cause of this sound skipping problem is S.M.A.R.T. reading in HWiNFO64 (AIDA64 reads and causes no problem)
> HWiNFO64 -> Configure -> Settings -> under Safety tab
> There are 3 options for IDE Drive Scan
> - Safe Mode (default)
> - Low-level IO Access
> - Disable Drive Scan
> That option is responsible for SSD/HDD temp monitoring (S.M.A.R.T.)
> Once I selected "Disable Drive Scan", the sound skipping problem was completely gone. (Since I disabled it, I no longer get temp monitoring value for my SSD/HDD). Not a big deal. But this is a work around rather than a solution.
> So... it seems like there was a conflict there.
> My storage configuration is..
> Samsung 830 Series 128GB SSD (Windows 7 boot)
> 2 x Seagate 1TB Barracuda ST1000DM003 in RAID-0
> 1 x Seagate 1TB Barracuda ST1000DM003 (for data)
> They're all connected to Intel SATA ports. (ASMedia SATA ports are disabled in BIOS)
> (I don't have any ODD).


----------



## Sprkd1

Thanks for the guide, got it all working!

However, I have a 3930K and it shows 12 cores in HWiNFO64. Do I select all of them or only Thread #0 for each core?


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mumak

Does it really show 12 cores, or is it showing 6 cores and each has 2 HT units?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> Thanks for the guide, got it all working!
> However, I have a 3930K and it shows 12 cores in HWiNFO64. Do I select all of them or only Thread #0 for each core?


----------



## Sprkd1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Does it really show 12 cores, or is it showing 6 cores and each has 2 HT units?


Sorry, I checked again and it is showing 6 cores but 2 threads for each core. Do I select all 12 of them or the first thread for each core (Thread #0)?


----------



## Mumak

That depends on what you need.. For Hyperthreading units the particular core load is divided across both HT units.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> Sorry, I checked again and it is showing 6 cores but 2 threads for each core. Do I select all 12 of them or the first thread for each core (Thread #0)?


----------



## Sprkd1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> That depends on what you need.. For Hyperthreading units the particular core load is divided across both HT units.


Ah, ok. I enabled Thread #0 for each core on line 1 and Thread #1 for each core on line 2. Now, core 1 stays in one column, core 2 in one column, etc.


----------



## Nocturin

subbed so i can set this up later. couldn't get riva tuner to work with anything


----------



## KalashNK

Great! Thank you!
But I can't see the FPS :|
It seems I can choose the HWinFO OR the Afterburner OSD on screen, the "Show own statistics" options doesn't help.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I can't seem to find a GPU usage (MB) in HWinfo, how do I go about seeing this or activating it? I'm able to see it in MSI AB but not in HWinfo.

Also why is it showing 2 CHiL CHL 8228 data? I've attached a screenshot below:


----------



## Mumak

GPU Memory usage on AMD GPUs is currently not reported by HWiNFO. There's a plan to add this in near future.
Those 2 CHL chips represent GPU Core and GPU Memory PWMs, so the 1st controls GPU Core voltage and the 2nd one GPU Memory voltage.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Thanks for the update! Once the memory usage for AMD is out this will be an almost perfect utility! + REP for all the hard work and continuing to improve upon an awesome product!


----------



## Mumak

I have just released a new Beta build 1810, which reports the amount of GPU D3D Dynamic and Dedicated memory.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Thanks for the update! Once the memory usage for AMD is out this will be an almost perfect utility! + REP for all the hard work and continuing to improve upon an awesome product!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Downloaded and about to test. What's the difference between dynamic and dedicated? Or to the point, which one shows how much actual memory I'm using in-game?

Thanks!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Figured out that the GPU D3D dedicated is what I was looking for!

Awesome updates man! I tested it on Skyrim and compared mem usage to MSI AB and it tallied up! Works great!

EDIT: +rep again for a job well done!


----------



## shellbunner

Thank you very much for this! Exactly what I was looking for!!!


----------



## socketus

Nice work, appreciate the efforts, down to HWINFO and Riva - nice !


----------



## Carlitos714

Thank you very much. Here is a screen shot. I kidda went crazy adding sensors to monitor. Anyhow, You can still open MSI afterburner so you can take screen shots or videos. Thank you very much


----------



## Sprkd1

Instead of using MSI Afterburner, can we use the latest EVGA Precision 4.0.0 instead?


----------



## Mumak

Yes, that can be used too (OSD Server).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> Instead of using MSI Afterburner, can we use the latest EVGA Precision 4.0.0 instead?


----------



## Sprkd1

Thanks.

Is there a reason to prefer one over the other? Can I record videos and take screenshots with Precision like I can with Afterburner?


----------



## Whitestar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> GPU Memory usage on AMD GPUs is currently not reported by HWiNFO. There's a plan to add this in near future.
> Those 2 CHL chips represent GPU Core and GPU Memory PWMs, so the 1st controls GPU Core voltage and the 2nd one GPU Memory voltage.


Hi, a question about version 4.1.2:
The measurement called GPU D3D Memory Dedicated. Is that the same as vram usage? Doesn't seem like it, because it reports between 1200 and 1600 in the new Trackmania 2 Stadium Open Beta, and I have only 1GB vram (Radeon 5970).


----------



## Mumak

Yes, that should be GPU memory usage, however the exact meaning of this value is not known to me. It comes from Direct3D interface.
How much do you get under "GPU D3D Memory Dynamic" ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whitestar*
> 
> Hi, a question about version 4.1.2:
> The measurement called GPU D3D Memory Dedicated. Is that the same as vram usage? Doesn't seem like it, because it reports between 1200 and 1600 in the new Trackmania 2 Stadium Open Beta, and I have only 1GB vram (Radeon 5970).


----------



## Whitestar

Under GPU D3D Memory Dynamic I get about 140MB.


----------



## Tagkaman

Hey, I've got this working 100% with labels on the CPU and GPU readouts, but is there any way to put some kind of label before the FPS counter?


----------



## Mumak

The FPS counter you see is probably from the Afterburner/Precision OSD, not from HWiNFO, so you can't configure it from HWiNFO.
If you're using Fraps, then HWiNFO can read and report its FPS counter, so for that one you can define your own label.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Hey, I've got this working 100% with labels on the CPU and GPU readouts, but is there any way to put some kind of label before the FPS counter?


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> The FPS counter you see is probably from the Afterburner/Precision OSD, not from HWiNFO, so you can't configure it from HWiNFO.
> If you're using Fraps, then HWiNFO can read and report its FPS counter, so for that one you can define your own label.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Hey, I've got this working 100% with labels on the CPU and GPU readouts, but is there any way to put some kind of label before the FPS counter?
Click to expand...

I'd rather not use fraps or equivalent to count FPS because it will just take more CPU for the same effect. Thanks anyway though.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Nice guide


----------



## Whitestar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Yes, that should be GPU memory usage, however the exact meaning of this value is not known to me. It comes from Direct3D interface.
> How much do you get under "GPU D3D Memory Dynamic" ?


Should I perhaps divide the GPU D3D Memory Dedicated number by 2? Maybe it's adding the vram used by the two GPUs?
In Trackmania 2 Canyon the usage is 1900 something, and the game reports that I have a Radeon 5900 Series card with 2027MB.


----------



## phxtravis

I wanna try this when I get home, sub'd.


----------



## Mumak

Could be.. maybe if you have GPUs in CrossFire then it sums up the memory resources for both cards. If you want to make an experiment, then remove the CrossFire bridge and see what happens to those numbers...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whitestar*
> 
> Should I perhaps divide the GPU D3D Memory Dedicated number by 2? Maybe it's adding the vram used by the two GPUs?
> In Trackmania 2 Canyon the usage is 1900 something, and the game reports that I have a Radeon 5900 Series card with 2027MB.


----------



## ASUSfreak

sub'd


----------



## EmirSc

i just registered to say, thank you very much.


----------



## CalinTM

What is the setting called raw value ? I got them worked, happy now.

Also there is other method to bring CPU usage via msi afterburner in games ?


----------



## Mumak

"Raw value" just doesn't display the units.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> What is the setting called raw value ? I got them worked, happy now.
> 
> Also there is other method to bring CPU usage via msi afterburner in games ?


----------



## CalinTM

Ok, it seems i need to have the sensors windows always open to get the CPU cores usage working in afterburner, as soon as i press save and quit, it doesn't anymore display the numbers in OSD.


----------



## Tagkaman

Just press the minimise all button to minimise to tray.


----------



## CalinTM

Yep, but i guess there is no other method to bring CPU usage into msi afterburner osd server ?


----------



## Tagkaman

Nope


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*


What is this game?


----------



## Sprkd1

How do I get the DirectX version displayed with the fps? I can only get the fps displayed without the D3D version next to it. I've seem some screenshots with the D3D version displayed next the fps number.


----------



## PlasticTramp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> What is this game?


serious sam 3: bfe
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> How do I get the DirectX version displayed with the fps? I can only get the fps displayed without the D3D version next to it. I've seem some screenshots with the D3D version displayed next the fps number.


you need to enable OSD option for Framerate in Afterburner settings


----------



## Maiky

much needed info!

+rep


----------



## Mentalcheez

Could you help me out with this please! I've been trying to get the FPS to show below everything like in your screenshot.


----------



## wfor1pilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mentalcheez*
> 
> Could you help me out with this please! I've been trying to get the FPS to show below everything like in your screenshot.


Is the FPS showing up in your display now? If so: open WinInfo and go in to the config settings > at the very bottom it will show your GPU settings. You must enter the "line number" after you enable it. If you want it on the bottom you need to count up the lines already in your display and just set it to the next (higher) number

If FPS is not showing up at all: you just need to go in to the Afterburner settings and enable it (there is a tab). Hope this helps -Davis


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

This is absolutely amazing.

I cannot believe the amount of sensors that I never even knew existed.

I can't believe I can monitor not only the voltage but the watts, amps in and amps out of the vrm of both my GPU and GPU ram. This is ridiculous!


----------



## MorgsTouch

There are a lot of cores on this 3930k lol


----------



## EmirSc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> What is this game?


Serious Sam


----------



## cursedprophet

hey Tpi2007 - firstly i just want to say thank you because iv searched a fair bit and found nothing until i came across you method and also i really like the way you made setting up the monitoring very easy specially for me as im pretty new to pc gaming and what not, so thanks you,

also i had issues with stuttering when i did your way and i was wondering why when i came across someone who had similar issues with stuttering and audio skipping, and i though oh damn iv done something wrong but i apparently didnt i just had to turn off the SMART monitoring aspect of the hwinfo which i beleive monitors hdd and storage and ssds and such so if anyone comes into this issue just turn off the hdd monitor and ssd monitoring under S.M.A.R.T. monitoring

again thanks dude for this guide/ how to it really helped me and gave me exactly what i was after







+rep


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> hey Tpi2007 - firstly i just want to say thank you because iv searched a fair bit and found nothing until i came across you method and also i really like the way you made setting up the monitoring very easy specially for me as im pretty new to pc gaming and what not, so thanks you,
> 
> also i had issues with stuttering when i did your way and i was wondering why when i came across someone who had similar issues with stuttering and audio skipping, and i though oh damn iv done something wrong but i apparently didnt i just had to turn off the SMART monitoring aspect of the hwinfo which i beleive monitors hdd and storage and ssds and such so if anyone comes into this issue just turn off the hdd monitor and ssd monitoring under S.M.A.R.T. monitoring
> 
> again thanks dude for this guide/ how to it really helped me and gave me exactly what i was after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep


If S.M.A.R.T. monitoring was the cause of stuttering, then it's the storage driver responsible for this. Certain Intel RST drivers are known to cause such issues, so updating them sometimes can fix this problem.

Also note folks, that there will soon be an update to RTSS which will allow displaying up-to 4096 chars in the OSD and HWiNFO will support this. So you can display more information in the OSD if you wish.


----------



## Denca

Can I do this on ReadonPro?


----------



## Mumak

Not yet, but I'm currently in contact with John (ReadonPro author) and we're discussing how to interface between both tools.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Not yet, but I'm currently in contact with John (ReadonPro author) and we're discussing how to interface between both tools.


This would be awesome since I use RadeonPro and your tool when gaming and benching!

Keep up the great work! +rep!


----------



## Crouch

Awesome guide! Thanks for this


----------



## Mumak

For those wanting to use the OSD in 64-bit games, Alex has confirmed a 64-bit RTSS version is now in the works.
More info here: http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4701019&postcount=13


----------



## NewYears1978

For some reason when doing this I have no FPS, I do not have MSI running just the server.

Also, when I enable labels they don't display next to the stat?

For instance if I have CPU 1 CPU2 enabled and labels it will show like this:

CPU 1, CPU 2, 50%, 50%

instead of

CPU 1: 50% CPU 2: 50%

Can't determine why.


----------



## Pigenosa

i have used MSI afterburner for a while now, but this HW i can't manage to configure it, it just won't show any information on my game display...on any game...im using the x64 version for my x64 windows , i picked what to monitor from that list....but no OST in game


----------



## Mumak

Is the game you're running x64 maybe too? I this case, MSI AB doesn't currently support 64-bit apps. This feature is currently in development by Alex (unwinder) and will be released soon.


----------



## Pigenosa

with the MSI afterburner i can see the OST and details in real time in every game but 1 (Battlefield 4) and with this i won't work in any
I play League of Legends , Battlefield 3-4 , call of duty ghosts , Hawken etc


----------



## socketus

BF4 doesn't support any OSD apps .... if you want to see the FPS without having to type in the command every map, create a user.cfg - use notepad - with this command in it

PerfOverlay.DrawFps 1

and save it to all types as 'user.cfg' - then move it to your BF4 game folder. Now you'll see your fps in the upper right on every BF4 map.


----------



## Pigenosa

socketus You post has literally no connection to my problem,as i stated before , i can't make the OSD to be shown in any game from this HW...


----------



## socketus

It has a literal connection - your previous post said that HW64 did not work in BF4. I replied to that LiteraL connection. Sorry that you can't get HW to work in ANY game.


----------



## dioxholster

is there no other way?


----------



## Timz0r

HWiNFO64 will not display any information that I set to RTSS. I am attempting to get this to work in DayZ:SA. Using MSI Afterburner I can see the load on my GPUs as well as my FPS. I cannot, however, configure HWiNFO64 to display the load on my CPU cores. I am doing everything as instructed; it just doesn't seem to carry through to RTSS.

EDIT: Disregard this post. I had forgotten to assign different columns to each sensor I wanted monitored. (e.g: I had Core #0 Usage set to Line 1, Column 1 as well as Core #1 Usage set to Line 1, Column 1. After changing Core #1 Usage to Column 2, everything worked.)

I don't, however, like how it is displayed. It comes up like this:

Core #0 Load, Core #1 Load: 24.9%, 25.0%

Is there a way to set it to Core #0 Load: 24.9%, Core #1 Load: 25.0%?


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timz0r*
> 
> HWiNFO64 will not display any information that I set to RTSS. I am attempting to get this to work in DayZ:SA. Using MSI Afterburner I can see the load on my GPUs as well as my FPS. I cannot, however, configure HWiNFO64 to display the load on my CPU cores. I am doing everything as instructed; it just doesn't seem to carry through to RTSS.


Do you have the HWiNFO sensors window active (can be minimized) while playing the game ?


----------



## lawson67

I love this program and have been using it for few years now and it is rock stable!...i love the sensor monitoring and i love the ability to pass what ever sensor data information i want to see over to RTSS and have that displayed via OSD in games...It has made configuring new hardware such as installing 2x R9 290 and so much easier!... i have been able to monitor GPU temps along with VRM temps and CPU temps and fan speeds and reposition fans to intake or exhaust to bring my temps down to a lovely max of 76c on my top Gigabyte windforce R9 290 after 2 hours of benchmarking using Heaven Benchmark 4.0...Simply a fantastic program thank you very much Mumak


----------



## vertical2

Great stuff!
Sub'd


----------



## untore

The best way to detect cpu/gpu bottlenecking is to monitor cpu/gpu frame times, sadly the only frametime available on rtss is the total one, having both cpu and gpu frametimes would be ideal. You can do that generally in any ue3 game with console enabled, another game that allows cpu/gpu frametime monitoring is ns2


----------



## Internet Swag

This sounds difficult... Can't I just ask you guys?


----------



## Mumak

Just a note about the new EVGA PrecisionX 15 - this OSD is not supported by HWiNFO.
And will not be supported.
Explanation here: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=391139


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

How do you work with logged values ? excel ?


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> How do you work with logged values ? excel ?


You might try this tool: http://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-LogViewer-for-HWINFO-is-available
or directly open in Excel or any other similar tool.


----------



## Crouch

I'm having troubles running this with Dark Souls 2 & a few other games


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crouch*
> 
> I'm having troubles running this with Dark Souls 2 & a few other games


What kind of troubles?


----------



## caliking420

works great!







thanks



although i cant figure out why it says my GPU is running at 1752mhz


----------



## Crouch

I'm having troubles running this with Dark Souls 2 & a few other games
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> What kind of troubles?


When RivaTuner is running, Dark Souls 2 seems to crash & when I exit RivaTuner the game will run normally.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> You might try this tool: http://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-LogViewer-for-HWINFO-is-available
> or directly open in Excel or any other similar tool.


Thanks, works like a charm







see -> http://www.overclock.net/t/1500524/intel-pentium-g3258-performance-and-owners-thread/1640#post_22937317


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Seems i have trouble to log frames per second with HWiNFO + Fraps or RTSS, when mantle is used, any idea ? Either fps is not avalaible, either it stays 0


----------



## Mumak

Mantle is not supported by RTSS and most probably by FRAPS neither.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

So sad


----------



## trinibwoy

I'm having good luck with a combination of CoreTemp and PrecisionX.

I use CoreTemp's Android app to monitor CPU temperature and usage and memory usage. PrecisionX OSD for GPU stats and fps. I've found PrecisionX has better compatibility than Rivatuner.

HWINFO is the best monitoring app out there. Too bad it doesn't have an Android or iOS app. Then it would be perfect.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trinibwoy*
> 
> I'm having good luck with a combination of CoreTemp and PrecisionX.
> 
> I use CoreTemp's Android app to monitor CPU temperature and usage and memory usage. PrecisionX OSD for GPU stats and fps. I've found PrecisionX has better compatibility than Rivatuner.
> 
> HWINFO is the best monitoring app out there. Too bad it doesn't have an Android or iOS app. Then it would be perfect.


PulseWay doesn't exist for android ? (oh, doesn't support fps anyway)


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trinibwoy*
> 
> HWINFO is the best monitoring app out there. Too bad it doesn't have an Android or iOS app. Then it would be perfect.


There are currently some 3rd party addons in progress, though not yet finished, e.g.: http://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-HwReceiver-HwTransmitter-Android-App
Hopefully there will be a release soon...


----------



## trinibwoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> There are currently some 3rd party addons in progress, though not yet finished, e.g.: http://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-HwReceiver-HwTransmitter-Android-App
> Hopefully there will be a release soon...


Very cool, thanks. Will keep my eye on that.


----------



## pipes

This metod of osd is very good, but with my old two Gtx 580 working good but not with my two r9 290x.
It give much micro stuttering for all time I use, the game begin unplayable.
There are solution?


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> This metod of osd is very good, but with my old two Gtx 580 working good but not with my two r9 290x.
> It give much micro stuttering for all time I use, the game begin unplayable.
> There are solution?


Try to disable particular sensors in HWiNFO (right-click and Disable Monitoring) to find out which of those sensors is causing the stuttering.
I suppose it might be the S.M.A.R.T. disk or some GPU VRM.


----------



## NeoReaper

I think the only problem I find with MSI AB's overlay is that for some reason, Origin (Punkbuster-used games) titles seem to not want to start up with RTSS.exe active and if you start it while running bf4 for example, the game will exit out and say "Kicked. Reason: (Punkbuster Detection)"


----------



## pipes

it can work without msi afterbuner.
I try after to disable


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Seems that fraps doesn't report fps above 300













Any way to fix it ?

Edit : problem is related to generic log viewer, average fps is 308 from excel.
.csv file here :

HWiNFO_LOG_2593001.zip 308k .zip file


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorMcLeod*
> 
> Seems that fraps doesn't report fps above 300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any way to fix it ?


You should ask this at FRAPS.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Anyone knows if riva tuner would log more than 300 ?

Also when i activate fraps overlay, i see values above 300


----------



## Mumak

Hmm, maybe only their interface to other apps (like HWiNFO) is limited to 300? That would be a bit strange, though possible...
I have checked my code and I don't limit anything - report straight what FRAPS says.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Ok thanks for investigation









Edit : Does the same with RivaTuner Statistics
I've opened csv file and > 300 values appear, so problem seems to be 'generic log viewer' related.


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Any alternative to generic log viewer ?


----------



## Mumak

I'll check with the author of Generic Log Viewer whether this is a bug.
This is the main forum for this tool: http://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-LogViewer-for-HWINFO-is-available


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> I'll check with the author of Generic Log Viewer whether this is a bug.
> This is the main forum for this tool: http://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-LogViewer-for-HWINFO-is-available


Thanks for this, i've attached the .csv file in the post you linked on the other thread.


----------



## TomWoB

Hi all,

I'm the author of Generic Log Viewer !

I did an explanation of the "FPS 300 problem" in the original User Guide Thread of Generic Log Viewer, see post #37 and #39, which describe a workaround to solve the problem. Btw ... "it's a feature not a bug"









I did already a "fix for the original problem file":

HWiNFO_LOG_2593001withunlimitedFPS.zip 313k .zip file


----------



## Mumak

Thanks for the feedback and fix Tom !


----------



## ConnorMcLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomWoB*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm the author of Generic Log Viewer !
> 
> I did an explanation of the "FPS 300 problem" in the original User Guide Thread of Generic Log Viewer, see post #37 and #39, which describe a workaround to solve the problem. Btw ... "it's a feature not a bug"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did already a "fix for the original problem file":
> 
> HWiNFO_LOG_2593001withunlimitedFPS.zip 313k .zip file


Thanks and sorry


----------



## FRANCOGAMING

great work and explanations lots of people don't even know all that afterburner do it's a great program i have used it since it came out years ago i did not know all the good features it haves until like a year ago that i took time to read the page keep up the good work i love people that help others i do the same we need to help each other to improve we learn something every day 1967kID


----------



## adiii1H

This is even way better than Everest and Aida thanks mate!!


----------



## ThomasD

Just an FYI for the coffee deficient.

If you cannot find RTSS.exe in the location suggested by the OP it might also be found at

C:\Program Files (x86)\RivaTunerStatisticsServer\RTSS.exe


----------



## okcomputer360

NZXT has a program called CAM - it will monitor all your hardware usage and even give a graph of FPS in realtime, so you can see if there are spikes or what not. Its free to use but you do need to register it.


----------



## 8051

tpi2007 said:


> Of course, there may be other bottlenecks in your system, like your storage and / or memory subsystem or Internet connection and / or the lag to the server you're connected to in multiplayer games. It can also be a memory leak in the game that leads to seemingly unexplainable frame drops, or the simple fact that the game's executable is 32-bit and is not Large Adress Aware and so has to constantly shift data from disk to RAM if in reality it needs more than 2 GB of RAM to work smoothly at the settings you are running it.


I wonder if the reason GTAIV lags badly at high draw distances is because of its limited address space. At one point in the map on the northernmost island the framerate always tanks at night but the GPU usage drops (to less than 60%) and no CPU core appears pegged at 100% usage (maybe 80% tops). I'm guessing the 32-bit executable of GTAIV also limits how much VRAM it can utilise.


----------

